# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What does it mean to dream about being in a movie theater?

## Merro

I've had a dream one time. It was about being at a movie theater. I was at a theater with friends. We were out side going into the theater. We went to get popcorn, Drinks, Candy, etc. I was walking down with them into the movie room. We were there. Sitting down watching the movie screen. The room looked like any other normal movie theater you see when you go to the movies. It was really roomy in there. We were watching as scifi movie. It was about space, etc. Kinda like your Star Wars kind of movie. Well when we were inside the theater. I was waiting in a hall for some girl there. *This was before we entered the room* I can't hardly remember this but we were going as friends with other friends. It was a wonderful experience going with friends since I don't have friends in real life to hang out with. We went to the theater. There was only us in there. And like 20 people in the theater. Well the movie started. It looked like some 3D Animation type movie. We were chilling, relaxing, watching it. Suddenly everyone started floating in the air... I was levitating too and we were watching the movie. It was a major dejavu in there. I didn't know what the hell happened.

Could anyone help me interpret this? Like I said, I remember being at a movie theater with friends. I don't remember the full detail. But it looked like a wonderful experience hanging with friends at the theater. I felt happy when I woke up from that dream.

----------


## Cacophony

*I read this in a dream dictionary:






			
				To dream of a movie theater symbolizes reality in which you want to escape from, or things you dont want to recognize.
			
		


I think this could be true. It could also symbolize a reality you'd much rather escape into. Maybe next time try walking through the screen!*

----------


## Xaqaria

Well, my first reaction would be that it was just another dream location.

If I were to read into it, I'd say its possible that the movie theater represents the feeling of disconnection from reality. You say that you don't have friends to go out with. Perhaps you feel like you are just a passive observer in life and the way you experience reality is similar to just watching a movie, a series of events that you just watch and have no control over.

----------


## Merro

> I read this in a dream dictionary:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this could be true. It could also symbolize a reality you'd much rather escape into. Maybe next time try walking through the screen!



Hmmmm. Sounds like a plan, If I have another dream about a theater I'll try going to the screen and see if it will let me go through it. It does sound like an excellent plan. If I can try to make my self go through it though  :Sad:  Usually when I have dreams I'm on my own way.

----------


## Cacophony

*I'm sure it will let you go through the screen if you expect that it will let you. Anything is possible... especially in your mind.

I think it sounds really cool actually, something I'd like to try doing while lucid. A window to an even stranger reality, perhaps.*

----------


## Merro

> I'm sure it will let you go through the screen if you expect that it will let you. Anything is possible... especially in your mind.
> 
> I think it sounds really cool actually, something I'd like to try doing while lucid. A window to an even stranger reality, perhaps.



Yeah it would be quite cool. I wonder where it would lead you :s It reminds me of Mario to tell you the truth. I need to start practicing how to use my mind better.

----------

